

Pinterests hype bubble has burst - tbull007
http://www.businessinsider.com/pinterests-hype-bubble-has-burst-and-now-it-is-actually-losing-users-2012-4

======
pedalpete
I always dislike how quickly everybody is to rave about the next big thing one
day and then bash it the next.

They still have 8 million users and it I'm sure they aren't done innovating. I
have no idea what they are going to do with the site, and I don't use it, but
I'd say they are in a very good position for growth. This may be the beginning
for them, not the end.

Does anybody know if twitter had a similar period in it's early stages?

